# Some Old and New Mice (More Varieties)! :)



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I haven't posted anything in a while, due to school, and sports. My mousery has been doing great I have bred colors I didn't even know I had in my breeding lines. I'm slowly, extremely slowly but surely getting better hairless lines. This is taking a while due to my main hairless male gets bored easily lol. 
Some of my projects I wan't to improve this year are my Hairless (of course), my Tans, and Siamese/Splashed lines. So I hope you guys like my mice so far I have several new litters, so I'm excited to see the outcome . Oh and dam means mother, and sire is father.

First off I will be showing you my bucks, the stinky mice! 


Name: Iloveu
Variety: Hairless PEW
D.O.B: Unknown
Sired: Two Litters
Temperament: 
Dam: ?
Sire:?


Name: Cocoa Bean
Variety: Chocolate
D.O.B: Unknown
Sired: Three Litters
Temperament: 
Dam: Moo
Sire: Father


Name: Remmy
Variety: Lilac Tricolor (poor)
D.O.B: 06/18
Sired: Zero Litters
Temperament: :/
Dam: Rose
Sire: Cocoa Bean


Name: Panama
Variety: Blue Splashed (Picture is no good)
D.O.B: 06/18
Sired: Zero Litters
Temperament:  
Dam: Rose
Sire: Cocoa Bean


Name: Knox
Variety: Black Pied
D.O.B: 06/18
Sired: Zero Litters
Temperament: 
Dam: Rose
Sire: Cocoa Bean


Name: Blue
Variety: Siamese
D.O.B: 06/18
Sired: Zero Litters
Temperament: 
Dam: Rose
Sire: Cocoa Bean

Next are my amazing does! Each one is unique in their own way!


Name: Moo
Variety: Black Pied
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): Four
Temperament: :? 
Dam: ?
Sire: ?


Name: Jazz
Variety: Mock Chocolate
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): Three
Temperament: 
Dam: ?
Sire: ?


Name: Rose
Variety: Fuzzy PEW
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): Two
Temperament: 
Dam: ?
Sire: ?


Name: Iris
Variety: Chocolate
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): Zero
Temperament: 
Dam: Jazz
Sire: Cocoa Bean


Name: Noel
Variety: Black Piebald
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): One
Temperament: 
Dam: Jazz
Sire: Cocoa Bean


Name: Clarice
Variety: RY
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): One
Temperament: :? 
Dam: ?
Sire: ?


Name: Beauty
Variety: Dove Piebald
D.O.B: Unknown
Litter(s): Zero
Temperament: :/
Dam: ?
Sire: ?


Name: Patches
Variety: RY Piebald
D.O.B: 05/22
Litter(s): Zero
Temperament: 
Dam: Clarice
Sire: Iloveu


Name: Honey
Variety: RY Pied
D.O.B: 05/22
Litter(s): 0
Temperament: 
Dam: Clarice
Sire: Iloveu

Next I wan't to show you guys some hairless babies.  The grandpa and grandma of these babies are Iloveu, and Clarice. Honey, and Patches were the siblings of both the parents.

The First day of this little boy!





[/URL
Second day!

And here are two more possibly hairless I believe one is a girl the other a boy.
[URL=http://s1210.photobucket.com/user/Jacqueline_Macfadden/media/Mice/IMG_15741_zps32a23fe8.jpg.html]


The possible boy, second day photos.




The girl second photos.

Hope you guys like what has been happening so far.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

They are all adorable:3 
i love the hairless ones

May I ask your rough age? I see you mentioned school? 
I just wondered what age you started breeding?
Ta~


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oooo They are adorable!!! I saw that you are in Atlanta. I'm in North FL and I think it would be great if we got to know each other and our mouseries better. I would love to get some mice from you, and I breed mice too.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

bubbles&squeak- I am fifteen years old, and yea I am still in school! I starting breeding last September when I got my monitor lizard, Quincey. Back then it was just for feeders. Now I breed all sorts of pretty colors, because its fun and exciting!

Trixie's Mice- And yes I am in Atlanta, oh cool that you are in North Florida! We should definitely get together sometime and exchange mice. That would be pretty fun! I have lots of litters coming up so I hope I get something exciting!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look great.  Hairless babies are the most pathetic looking things in the world (I mean that in a good way).


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I love Cocoa Bean and Panama! And hairless steal my heart every time <3


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, Cocoa Bean is my best breeder , and Panama is absolutely stunning haha! Sadly two of the hairless bubs passed away, they were just too weak to eat.  I am really upset about it, but I still have one going strong. Fingers crossed!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Some very cute mice there


----------

